# Incompetant CDC in San Diego Release nCoV19 ( Coronavirus ) Infected Patient to infect ....Now San Diego Will Be " NEW " Ground Zero  !!!



## nononono (Feb 12, 2020)

*Infected patient was cleared by CDC, then returned to UC San Diego Health*



SAN DIEGO — Errors by a hospital in San Diego and the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention led to a woman with the novel coronavirus being sent back to Marine Corps Air Station Miramar instead of isolation at the hospital, according to a health official familiar with the situation.

The woman was among Americans in federal quarantine at the base, and is the first US evacuee from China known to be infected with the novel coronavirus.

She flew to the base on February 5 on a US Department of State flight evacuating Americans from Wuhan, China. The next day, she started experiencing symptoms of the novel coronavirus and was taken to UC San Diego Health. Three other people exhibiting symptoms were also transported to the hospital.

The hospital sent their specimens to a CDC lab in Atlanta for testing. According to the source, three of the four specimens were incorrectly labeled upon arrival and so they were not tested. The CDC lab did not realize the specimens were from the Miramar patients.

When no results were reported back, CDC staffers mistakenly gave UC San Diego Health the results of other patients who tested negative. That mistake led to the Miramar patients being transferred back to the base Sunday afternoon.

After they arrived back at the base, the mistake was discovered and the tests were run on the three Miramar patients.

The results for the woman came back positive, and she was transported back to UC San Diego Health on Monday morning, where she remains in isolation. The woman has had a very mild illness, according to the source, with no fever and a slight cough.

The other three patients tested negative.

A spokesperson for the hospital could not be immediately reached for comment about the testing issues.

In a response Tuesday, the CDC said: “At all times, appropriate infection control precautions were taken around all of the persons quarantined at Miramar, including these three patients. From now on, a CDC laboratory staff member will form part of CDC quarantine field teams to ensure that specimens are correctly labeled/CLIA compliant to avoid delays in testing.”

During a press conference on Tuesday, Dr. Anne Schuchat, principal deputy director of the CDC, said “there was a little bit of a mix-up there” around the testing for the Miramar patient, but would not elaborate.

Schuchat said the confirmed Miramar case may have had limited contact with other people when symptoms developed, but the investigation into contacts is ongoing.

The patient was wearing a mask while she was transported to and from the hospital, and the driver wore protection equipment, according to the health official familiar with the situation.

Separately, another person at Miramar was hospitalized on Monday afternoon and was being tested for the coronavirus.

Both patients “are doing well and have minimal symptoms,” UC San Diego Health said.

The San Diego case is the 13th to be confirmed in the US and the seventh in California. Eleven of the US cases were confirmed in people who recently traveled to China; the other two are instances of person-to-person transmission.



By PAUL SISSON

FEB. 10, 2020



CDC mistakenly releases Coronavirus Patient





A botched test result from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention allowed an evacuee infected with the coronavirus to leave a San Diego hospital Sunday after initially being told by the CDC that they were in the clear.
The situation is detailed in a brief statement released by UC San Diego Health Monday evening, which says that all four quarantine patients admitted to its isolation units after arriving from China last week were discharged back to quarantine quarters at Marine Corps Air Station Miramar after the CDC shared with caregivers that their coronavirus tests came back negative.
“This morning, CDC officials advised San Diego (County) Public Health that further testing revealed that one of the four patients tested positive for (novel coronavirus),” the UCSD statement said. “The confirmed positive patient was returned to UC San Diego Health for observation and isolation until cleared by the CDC for release.”
The university said that it also has received another patient with possible coronavirus symptoms, bringing the total hospitalized out of Miramar quarantine to eight.
*CDC mistakenly releases Coronavirus Patient*


The two patients currently in isolation units at UCSD facilities are said to be “doing well” with “minimal symptoms.”
In an emailed statement Monday night, the university said that the infected evacuee did not meander out of the hospital to make their way back to Miramar: “The patient left UC San Diego Health the same way they arrived, with all precautions taken. The patient was wearing a mask per CDC instruction. The federal marshals transported the patient while wearing protection.”
It was not clear exactly how long the patient was present at the base before officials realized that their negative test result was actually positive. The university’s statement indicates that they were discharged from the hospital Sunday and returned on Monday, but specific times of day were not specified.
Whenever a person is found to have a serious communicable disease, be it tuberculosis, measles or novel coronavirus, local public health departments are charged with curtailing potential spread from person to person by quickly identifying who they came into contact with. Often close contacts are isolated until testing confirms they are not infected.


Generally, the county health department handles all such “contact tracing” investigations following regulations and best practices codified by the CDC. In an email Monday night, Craig Sturak, a spokesman for the county health department, said that local officials have no jurisdiction on Miramar or any other military base, so the CDC would handle all contact tracing at Miramar.
“The role of the local public health department is to investigate and monitor any prehospital or hospital staff who may care for this patient, which is a very limited number of individuals who have followed (or will follow) CDC recommended personal protective guidelines. So, while we are working closely with federal partners and the local hospitals, the CDC has been and continues to be the lead agency in this situation.”
It was not clear Monday night whether local public health investigators had visited the hospital and interviewed possible close contacts or audited the use of personal protective gear by those who were in close proximity to the patient after he or she learned of the initial negative test result.
CDC mistakenly releases Coronavirus Patient

A total of 232 American citizens and their family members are currently serving 14-day government-mandated quarantines after arriving on base last week. They are staying at two cordoned-off buildings, a small hotel and a single-room occupancy quarters for officers, and have no contact with base personnel.
As of Monday, the World Health Organization reported 909 deaths were the result of novel coronavirus infection in China, with an additional death reported outside the country that is at the epicenter of the outbreak that has now infected more than 40,000 people worldwide. In the United States, the CDC reported a dozen cases Monday, but that number does not appear to include the new case in San Diego. As of Feb. 2, the California Department of Public Health has confirmed a total of six cases in the state: two in Santa Clara County, two in San Benito County, one in Los Angeles County and one in Orange County.


*And March Airbase just released 194 " Supposedly " cleared patients into the public TODAY...!
This is pure insanity, the Virus can lay dormant and undetectable until patient displays symptoms.
And patients can reinfect after being cleared....!!
Look what happened in China TODAY, they tried to open a plant and sent the workers in and BOOM
200 + infected .......My Lord this is Insane !*


----------



## messy (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey nono; you're a sick, twisted, lying hysterical fuck. Get a job, numbnuts.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey nono; you're a sick, twisted, lying hysterical fuck. Get a job, numbnuts.


*Hey " Messy " Financial......stop projecting your short comings including unemployment....
I don't need a " Job ".....I employ competent TRUTHFUL individuals unlike yourself....

Pay attention to the TRUTH....unlike the LIES & GARBAGE you consume...*


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

*Do the research......the release of the INFECTED San Diego patient by CDC now has MASSIVE question marks....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*" By Summer ".....well good on them.

Just so YOU know...it takes 0 to (6-9) seconds for transmission....

Look at the numbers just released today.....Mind boggling....



And this quote TODAY:

Asymptomatic transmission is highly concerning*

One of the more concerning aspects of the hyper-virulent coronavirus is that *a person can transmit it to others while showing no symptoms*.

"There's been good communication with our colleagues to confirm asymptomatic infection, to confirm asymptomatic transmission, to be able to get a better handle on the clinical spectrum of illness in China. What we don't know though is how much of the asymptomatic cases are driving transmission," said Redfield.

*"What I've learned in the last two weeks is that the spectrum of this illness is much broader than was originally presented. *
*There's much more asymptomatic illness," he added. "A number of the confirmed cases that we confirmed actually *
*just presented with a little sore throat."*

Meanwhile, _CNN_ notes that while the outbreak has been affecting China since at least December, *the CDC has not been invited into the country to help* despite offering assistance six weeks ago.

"There's a lot of information we don't know -- that's why I offered to provide assistance, direct assistance, and send our CDC folks over there back on January 6 to really help them gather that information and also to help us see the information first hand that we need to help make the right public health recommendations for our nation," said Redfield.

"That letter has not been responded to yet by the official Chinese government," he added. "*We do believe that we're the best in the world in this space and we're ready to help and assist them*, but they're an independent nation that has to make that decision that they're going to invite us in."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" By Summer ".....well good on them.
> 
> Just so YOU know...it takes 0 to (6-9) seconds for transmission....
> 
> ...


Don't be upset, there will be another "crisis" you can freak about soon enough.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't be upset, there will be another "crisis" you can freak about soon enough.



*I don't freak out....I post the TRUTH..
Then YOU freak out....Prove me wrong. *


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Eric Feigl-Ding                    @DrEricDing



https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1228429372526415879



Ummm, Hawaii

	
	
		
		
	


	




? “In Nagoya, Aichi Prefecture, a man in his 60s who recently returned from a trip to Hawaii has tested positive for the coronavirus, the city govt said. He has not visited China recently.” Need more details on this #COVID19





 case. https://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20200214/p2g/00m/0na/044000c …

 


*Man positive for coronavirus after contact with infected doctor in Japan*
WAKAYAMA, Japan (Kyodo) -- A man in his 70s has tested positive for the new coronavirus 
after contact with a doctor at a hospital in western Japan, a
 mainichi.jp


----------



## nononono (Feb 15, 2020)

*Oh it's a Pandemic alright.....no one wants to admit the Emperor is riding horseback naked.....

But the TRUTH is right there for the WORLD to see....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh it's a Pandemic alright.....no one wants to admit the Emperor is riding horseback naked.....
> 
> But the TRUTH is right there for the WORLD to see....!*


Your Donald fantasy aside . . .


----------



## nononono (Feb 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your Donald fantasy aside . . .



*I understand YOU refuse to see the TRUTH......sooner or later it will land on your doorstep....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*5400 Californian's in quarantine as of 5:00 pm TODAY !*


----------

